# Lure Coursing



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am interested in giving lure coursing a go with Skye my 1 and a half year AKK. Not a sighthound I know, but I was wondering if it is possible and how to get involved?

Just interested in trying fun runs with her. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you get yourself to one of the game fairs she will be allowed a go for fun.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've seen various breeds do very well at lure coursing at game fairs. One of Flynn's friends, a GWP x large munsterlander, got into the finals on the day and won against lurchers and terriers!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know of any upcoming events? I'd love to give this a go with her


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Countryman Fairs - Game and Country Fair, Game Fair, Country Show | Countryman Fairs


----------

